# RRP Media Resources



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Educating customers on RRP will be a challenge for many of us.
Let's keep this thread a list of resources that could be of use.

You could post these on your website, Facebook or Twitter.
You could send them to customers who have questions. 

I know Jem has started a blog, hope he will post it here. If others have something they would like to share, post it please.

Thanks


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Aaron mentioned this in another thread.
An article on Angies list.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

If you can your local news involved, even better!

Contractors in the news


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

A great blog

This guy has a very good grasp of the rule!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

*Recent Article*

Hiring someone to renovate your older home is about to become more complicated and expensive. Starting on Earth Day, April 22, contractors working on almost all homes built before 1978 must prove they have the Environmental Protection Agency's stamp of approval to do the work -- or face fines of up to $37,500 a day.




More here......


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Consumer friendly site. The renovator search feature is pretty neat.
http://www.leadfreekids.org/index.html


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

http://alsnetbiz.com/homeimprovement/info1.html


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

http://www.wisegeek.com/what-are-the-dangers-of-lead-paint.htm


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

http://static.cnhi.zope.net/birmingham/metro/valdostadailytimes/health-mind-body/_article0006.html


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

This one is interesting...with the history of the discovery of lead poisoning http://www.cincinnatichildrens.org/...hazard/lead/lead-advertising/dangers-news.htm


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

But Chris you don't have any homes that old in your part of the world.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

And don't the mormons have their own rules


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Can't they paint more than one lead house at a time?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> But Chris you don't have any homes that old in your part of the world.


There are quite a few, only 1 CF in 100 miles, who does not do painting, and EPA is adding commercial buildings in Sept., which will impact us.



johnpaint said:


> And don't the mormons have their own rules


Yeah, no beer while painting!



johnpaint said:


> Can't they paint more than one lead house at a time?


Only if all your wives are certified!


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I see your up on your Mormon stuff.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

All I have to do is go in for a 4 hr course since I have the state license already. I will probably do it next winter.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Interesting article on the history of the rule.
http://progressivereform.org/CPRBlog.cfm?idBlog=25BD809A-D94F-5081-847E1638618172CE


----------

